# CAE/CL/Johne's testing



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

It seems many of you use WADDL for your testing needs. Do the individual states not offer testing through the state labs? Is the testing different/better, etc. using WADDL?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

To. Be honest I am not sure if each state offers biosecurity testing. WADDL is one of the best known vet scool and prices are very fair.

You could call your local vet and see who they use or call any college that has a vet school and ask if they do IN house testing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

CAE Testing:
Biotracking: http://www.biotracking.com
ELISA Testing

WADDL: http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/
ELISA testing

Cornell: http://www.vet.cornell.edu/
ELISA testing, but you need a vet in order to send blood here for testing.

CL testing:

WADDL: http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/
ELISA testing and culture

Johnes Testing
I would recommend using: http://www.johnes.org/testserv/index.html#tests
They can test for Johnes via ELISA, AGID, Fecal Culture and Fecal PCR.
They will take owner Samples

There is also WADDL:http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/
They can do ELISA, Fecal Culture and Fecal PCR
They will take owner samples

There is also: http://www.vet.cornell.edu/
They do AGID testing and Fecal Cultures. They do not take owner samples so you need to have a vet send things through them.

check out these thread topics
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=12630
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=12631
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=12635


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks everybody. I happen to have a state testing lab close by and was looking at the tests they offer and I do believe they have at least the majority of these . . . however, they may have to be submitted through our vet. My gals have never been tested, and I'm feeling like I should have them tested just for proper goat management. I just want to get it done in the easiest fashion, but want to make sure I am getting reliable results


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

where are you located?


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Virginia


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I want to say that Brandi found that her state lab (Alabama) could run them for her pretty cheap .....


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Kelebek -- this is what I was looking at as a possible local option for me (NOT trying to list this as a place to submit for others):
http://www.vdacs.virginia.gov/animals/labfees.shtml


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a question about this testing: 

-do you need to test all goats
-how do you mail the samples. I know how to collect samples, just not sure on mailing them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

to say your herd is tested clean yes you need to test all the goats.

if you are going to test one for CL but she is in with a positive animal the next day after testing should could get infected and become positive..... so you really dont know for sure that she is still negative should she come up negative on the test.

Same goes for Johnes (though the blood test for Johnes isnt that accurate its better then nothing and does give you something to work off of).

CAE is harder to transmit from adult goat to adult goat but it can happen if the ideal conditions are there


----------

